# Benjamin Moore: "Do Not Apply to Bare Wood"



## mazzonetv (Feb 25, 2009)

The reason the 122 product line says "do not apply to bare wood" is because it is a latex product and it will raise the grain of bare wood. That leaves you with two options, either apply an oil based primer such as their 024 fresh start - which even though is not listed for floors will work fine - or lightly sand after your first coat of 122. Personally I would rather simply give a light sanding. The 122 line has excellent durability and adhesion, they should elaborate on the label about why they say not to apply on bare wood however. Make sure to apply two THIN coats and you will have a really nice, strong finish. By the way, this product just became available in what they call a "4b" or ultra base - so you can now get dark colors custom made in this line.

good luck!


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

Thinning the first coat of a floor paint was the proper application for most oil based floor finishes. This way they would act as their own primer. The first coat would penetrate deeper and the second would build the film. Every acrylic floor product I've seen says to never thin the paint.


----------



## mazzonetv (Feb 25, 2009)

just to clarify - when I suggested you apply two thin coats I did not mean for you to actually thin the product - I just meant don't put it on heavy.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Psoint said:


> Do this make sense to any of you with relevant knowledge?


No, but only because I called the BM tech dept. when faced with a similar project (I'd used the 122 extensively before, but only on cement and previously painted wood)

According to the BM Tech Dept., one should apply a coat of Alkyd Fresh Start 024 to bare wood, then coat with Latex Floor & Patio Enamel 122.


----------

